
Network Performance Issues in Europe - owenwil
https://www.cloudflarestatus.com
======
modoc
Not be a CF apologist, but CloudFlare status shows their issues pretty
honestly and openly. In contrast Akamai has frequent issues (usually isolated
to a small area) and virtually never admits it unless you can PROVE it's them.

------
DanielDent
As Cloudflare continues to grow their POP footprint, the frequency of issues
has also gone up.

When I say issues, I mean "something, somewhere in the world is broken". More
POPs and more peers means more outages. This is probably especially true for
their POPs in less developed regions of the world.

Cloudflare also has a team monitoring for issues and it's usually pretty easy
for them to work around the issues that come up. Their design makes it so that
even the loss of an entire POP isn't a big deal.

As their service continues to get better and more reliable, their status page
will actually look like it's getting worse and worse. But that's because they
are being open and transparent about day-to-day operational details.

------
aroch
Seems to be a backbone / fiber issue. Leaseweb also experienced quite a large
drop in connectivity and transatlantic latency went through the roof[1]

[1] [http://leasewebnoc.com/en/networkstatus/latency-and-
packet-l...](http://leasewebnoc.com/en/networkstatus/latency-and-packet-loss-
eu-us)

------
shdon
"down across Europe" seems a bit of an overstatement. Not having any problems
with any CF-dependent sites from here in the Netherlands.

It also seems from the status page that only Moscow is currently being
rerouted. It could be teething troubles, as that datacenter is the latest to
be added to their network.

~~~
danielhunt
A number of high-profile, consumer-centric sites/services were completely
offline for around an hour throughout what appears to be a large portion of
Europe.

Seems like a fair statement to me

(Dublin, Ireland - a heap of sites and service were completely offline,
including hackernews, whatsapp, and reddit)

------
admiun
I always wonder if there's easy way to know where current global internet
interruptions are, anyone know? In this case it apparently was Telia [1] but
how do you figure that out? Top Google results for 'global internet status'
aren't really usable.

[1] [http://www.techweekeurope.co.uk/cloud/cloud-
management/cloud...](http://www.techweekeurope.co.uk/cloud/cloud-
management/cloudflare-suffers-european-outage-194020)

~~~
niftich
Realistically, this isn't solvable due to information asymmetry. Any one
company only knows if their services are up, but doesn't really know what's
going on upstream or downstream of them. That's why tracing an incident like
this takes time, and most people blame the wrong party at first until the true
cause is found.

But Twitter has become the de facto platform where you announce stuff to
people, or shout into the ether saying 'is Cloudflare down?' Signal-to-noise
ratio isn't even that low -- most baseline chatter is noise, but there should
be a MASSIVE, near-simultaneous spike when a high-profile site goes down.

------
flashm
What's interesting about this is that Cloudfare seem to duck a big chunk of
the flak - everyone immediately suspects their own server, as cloudfare gives
a pretty generic error page.

Lots of people chasing Heroku on twitter currently, for example when it's not
their fault at all.

~~~
dbbk
Really? The Hacker News error page said CloudFlare could not be reached.

------
xchaotic
It's really good that they were honest about it. An hour or so of downtime
basically throws any five nines SLA out of the window for the entire year.

------
nallerooth
For those of you who missed it:
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/06/20/telia_engineer_blame...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/06/20/telia_engineer_blamed_massive_net_outage/)

